# Is this Damocles a 2005 model?



## Qfactor03 (Oct 22, 2007)

I just picked up a left over Damocles new in the box. I believe that this frame was the team model for Bookmaker.com in 2005, but I'm not sure about this particular frame. I thought that the 05 model had an alloy steerer tube but this one is carbon fiber. The seller said that said it was an 04. Anyone know for sure?

Also, no manual included. Does the thin plastic washer go on top of the lower bearing or between the fork race and the bearing? Thanks for any help.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

There were no differences between the late 04 and 05 bikes. The steerers were always carbon.
The late 05 and 06 bikes got the beefed up BB area.

As for the spacer, I don't know what you are referring to. I've probably built a dozen or so Ridleys and never seen a thin plastic spacer for the headset.

Take a pic...


----------



## Qfactor03 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Here is a pic of the plastic washer and bearing.*

I'm thinking this is an early 05 model. The cable stops are inside the head tube, instead of riveted to the down tube like the later models. I have read of problems with cracks appearing in the earlier model Damocles, hopefully this won't be an issue.

In regards to the bearing, the bevel on the inside edge of the bearing is not wide enough to let the bearing sit completely down onto the fork race. Is this normal?

Thanks,
Q


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

That's the 'seal' for the bottom of the headset. It's intended to keep stuff out. I've NEVER installed one. After I dicked around with it on my first Excalibur, I threw it away. The one that came with the Damocles got pitched too.
My new Helium didn't have one and the headsets haven't changed at all, so I wouldn't worry about it. 

As for the bottom bearing not sitting flush on the race, you've got me there. Make sure the bottom bearing is up in the headtube as far as it'll go and the race is on correctly. There shouldn't be a gap between the fork and the frame.

Call Sinclair Imports and ask for Monte Boyle. He's the head Ridley guy there and is very helpful.

www.sinclairimports.com


----------



## Qfactor03 (Oct 22, 2007)

The bearing is definitely not mating with the fork race correctly, so I'll give Sinclair a call and see what's up. Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## Qfactor03 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Spoke with Monty at Sinclair...*

thanks for mentioning him. He verified that they never use the rubber gasket between the fork race and bearing and that the bearing will not sit completely flush onto the race. There will be about a 1/16" or slightly larger gap there. I also found out that the frame is a 2006 model with the 2005 bookmaker.com team graphics and is somewhat rare here in the states.



backinthesaddle said:


> That's the 'seal' for the bottom of the headset. It's intended to keep stuff out. I've NEVER installed one. After I dicked around with it on my first Excalibur, I threw it away. The one that came with the Damocles got pitched too.
> My new Helium didn't have one and the headsets haven't changed at all, so I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> As for the bottom bearing not sitting flush on the race, you've got me there. Make sure the bottom bearing is up in the headtube as far as it'll go and the race is on correctly. There shouldn't be a gap between the fork and the frame.
> ...


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

Just wondering if you got this built up and, if so, what your thoughts are. I have an option to buy the same frame (an '05 Bookmaker.com Damocles) and I was just wondering what your opinion of it is.

Thanks!
matt


----------

